
DropIt – A file uploader built with Node.js - marco34
https://github.com/ThalKod/DropIt
======
nloomans
I personally prefer [https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/) as
they also encrypt the files.

------
degenerate
I notice this interface is a copy of
[https://uploadfiles.io/](https://uploadfiles.io/)

Is this code released by them, or simply a clone of their site? I used
uploadfiles.io until last year when they started implementing a countdown
timer on downloads, and haven't used the service since. However I did find the
interface and usability quite nice, so this is a perfect alternative to host
my own.

~~~
gkoberger
Definitely just a clone. If you're looking to host it, though, I'd recommend
Mozilla Send:
[https://github.com/mozilla/send](https://github.com/mozilla/send)

(Here's an example: [https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/))

------
okket
See also discussion about „F*EX (Frams' Fast File EXchange)“ from a week ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17210537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17210537)

------
eboyjr
There is also [https://github.com/oftn-oswg/zerodrop](https://github.com/oftn-
oswg/zerodrop) which supports expiry and blacklists with geofencing.

Info: [https://eligrey.com/blog/zerodrop/](https://eligrey.com/blog/zerodrop/)

------
cxam
I built something similar that would make the deletion process seamless. The
uploaded files are stored in memory and never hit the disk. They then get
automatically deleted when the user leaves the site.

Let me know what you think: [https://tempd.link/](https://tempd.link/)

